# g60 in quantum?



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

interested in doin a g60 swap in my quantum. just wondering how much work it would take to do it. i know a lot would have to be modded and possibly relocated, but is it something that would be worth my time and money?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: g60 in quantum? (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_interested in doin a g60 swap in my quantum. just wondering how much work it would take to do it. i know a lot would have to be modded and possibly relocated, but is it something that would be worth my time and money?

4 cylinder 2wd? Um, sure, I guess. G60s are $$$$ to fix and are a known VW grenade. Better to do a hybrid 2.0 crossflow turbo or 16v turbo. But then you would be destroying trannys.
5 cylinder 2wd? It'd be a lot cheaper and have more gain to bolt in a Audi 5000 Turbo 5 banger and be done. Way faster then the all wheel driver version.
QSW? It'd be a lot cheaper and have more gain to bolt in a Audi 5000 Turbo 5 banger and be done.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: g60 in quantum? (eurowner)*

its a 4cyl 2wd. i was told in an earlier post to go with a 5000 turbo motor, but im having a hard time trying to locate any local 5000s or parts or anything.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_its a 4cyl 2wd. im having a hard time trying to locate any local 5000s or parts or anything.



Then do a 16v or a 2.0 crossflow turbo'd; there is a lot of room in there for that.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_

Then do a 16v or a 2.0 crossflow turbo'd; there is a lot of room in there for that. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

